

Monitoring and Debugging Big Clusters Running Real-Time NoSQL Apps - greglindahl
http://blog.blekko.com/2012/11/01/tech-talk-about-blekkos-operations-monitoring-infrastructure/

======
greglindahl
The slides can be directly downloaded here:

[http://s.omniti.net/surge/i/content/slides/Surge2012-GregL_b...](http://s.omniti.net/surge/i/content/slides/Surge2012-GregL_blekko-
Surge-monitoring.pdf)

